# Calling for Fox versus Coyote



## jordanfax (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi,

New here. I am trying to get rid of a rogue fox or two (killing small dogs and cats) in our area. I have learned a lot over the past several weeks and am starting to get very interested in preditor hunting.

Anyway, what are the main things you experts do differently when calling in fox versus coyote, other than not howling? How long you call, intervals between, etc would be appreciated.

Because of how my property is situated, I will need to bring them in close and will be shooting at night. I have tried calling a few times at night (cottontail distress) but have not been able to see any approaching. Any tips? Thanks for the help ahead of time.


----------



## jordanfax (Aug 29, 2008)

My husband and I went out to try to get rid of the problem fox, and I did the calling. As I mentioned, I am a new at this, but about 2 minutes after using a mouth call (rabbit distress), a huge owl almost landed on us! No movement from fox though. Is attracking the owl a decent sign?

What should I try next? I think we know where the foxes are now in general. I would like to get them closer to out property, but I have no problem going where I believe they are either. I have to look for them at night.

I would greatly appreciate any of your advice.

Thanks!!!!


----------



## coyotenewbie (Dec 26, 2007)

You could try a woodpecker in distress call or both of you call so it should like multiple rabbits. Start quite and as you go get a bit louder. You can also get a mouse sqeaker to try. Fox go after the small animals. Fox are very smart so you might even split up on your stands. Have one person call and the other sit in a different spot to do the shooting, that way the attention is on the caller instead it is on the shooter.

Hope this helps.


----------



## jordanfax (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks for the help, we will try splitting up next time. I have a couple of (cheap) electronic callers, I am not sure I like them that much. They don't sound very realistic because there is no variation. The woodpecker distress is 4 "trills", pause, repeat. Would a preditor actually fall for that?

I am trying to learn a lip squeak, but in the meantime I might just go purchase a squeaker since they are not expensive.

Any good fox hunting DVDs out there? I have bought a couple of DVDs that featured coyote hunts just to listening to the calls, but it would be great to have one featuring foxes.

Thanks again!


----------



## huntinND (May 1, 2008)

Be sure to know which way the wind is going because an approaching fox will generally circle down wind. Keep an open area in that direction. As far as sounds, bird or cottontail distress are pretty much the standard. Lip squeaks and coaxers are generally used after you spot one to pull them in to range. A lot of the cheaper electronic callers don't have very realistic sounds on them. I guess I would stick to mouth calls for distress sounds and if you guys really get into it you can get a better e-caller and try some fox pup distress and a variety of bird, rodent, and rabbit distress sounds. good luck


----------



## jordanfax (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks for the info, I had some luck last night calling one in but got busted. I was alone, and I just had too much junk to mess with, plus my light on my scope started fading. Now I know why I read so much about having good lights and battery power!

So I probably won't get that one anytime soon, but there are at least two others that are hanging around. People have seen them together eating a cat that they killed. I have heard that they are not usually together this time of year, perhaps it is a adult and young fox that hasn't left yet?

I need to watch my DVDs again to see how close my lip squeak is getting, lol. I'm not sure he was buying it last night, but I couldn't see worth a darn at that point.


----------

